# FAC - October '07



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Fall is in the air but we are still having nice weather. Today was absolutely gorgeous, temps in the 60's - 70's and clear blue sky.

This is our chat thread that lasts the whole month. Come on in and tell us what you have been up to and it doesn't have to be fiber related either.


All newbies and lurkers please take a moment and introduce yourself to us. Doin't be shy we love all new people and yes we love our lurkers too :dance: 

I went to the woolen mills today to see what they had fiberwise. They had a big display for needle felting. They have also been putting together needle felting kits. Their yarns and fiber section hasnt expanded much since the last time I was in there. But they still have the best prices on Lopi, Patons and Brown Sheep yarns I have seen. 

That is it for me! What have you all been up to?


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Working lol. Actually I was sick for 10 days with a stupid cold, bad enough to wipe me out, not bad enough to play hooky. Then my boyfriend broke his ankle Friday which necessitated a trip to the ER. Saturday I had a parade for my work, and my nephews went with us to build the float and hand out candy and coupons. That took nearly all day. And then SUNDAY, we went to pick up a car m BF just bought, a really nice Corolla to replace his old gas guzzler. But again the whole day was shot.

So this weekend I just got a few skeins plied of alpaca and some merino plied. The merino is very cute and spring-like, a green and white plied together. I need to spin up a bobbin of the white and finish off the green - think I have about 200 more yards of that. Then I think I'll pop out some of the colored rovings I got.

I have a whole ton of white romney drying downstairs, that I want to get started on too. I need a drum carder so bad. That white though I'm going to dye in batches.

I also did a fiber inventory for the business I'm workign on. I am WAY behind on a website. I need a day to get that done, and up and runnin'. I wish I had 3 days off a week. 

It is gorgeous here, I wish fall could last forever. Anyone else getting inspired by all the colors in the leaves? It makes me want to capture the greens, blues and golds together. Not to mention the sunset colors. It also makes me want to do leaf art. I think I need to get some wax paper for my nephews to play with this weekend. Need some fall window art around here .


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

*sigh* It's Oct already.

Saw a single moth in the living room last night - which alarmed me since that's also where all my bags of wool currently reside. I know a single moth does not an infestation make BUT given the fact that we're flea-bombong today or tomorrow and that also kills moths, I decided not to stress out too much .

On that note, does lavendar really work as a repellant for wool? I was thinking of jazzing some up with a few drops of cedar oil in sachets to lay in the bags just to be on the safe side.

Less than two weeks to the art show - ok, now _that_ I'll stress over. *heavier sigh*


----------



## longearsfarm (Oct 30, 2003)

Ok, I've been lurking long enough. I'm Valerie, fiber junkie, felter, knitter, spinner, rug hooker and did I mention junkie?  I'm in northeastern Massachusetts, not far from the NH border, and it's fall here already, and lovely with it. I have a small farm with Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats, 3 sheep (rambouillet mum and her two rambo x daughters), horses, donkeys, chickens, angora rabbits and a pig named Elvis. Oh and two cats and two dogs (Newfie and a Corgi).

My problem? Finding enough hours in the day to work, do house stuff, farm stuff and fiber stuff. Luckily I work from home, very part time, though I do work for the LYS (a discount is a discount, right?) And I teach felting, a bit of needle, but mostly wet felting...my most popular class is nuno felting, where you felt merino onto silk, it's lovely and drapey and well, with a bit of patience, anyone can do it.

I've been lurking on this forum since it became a forum, and on HT for a lot longer. Not sure I have much to contribute....but I'll chime in when I can. 

Oh and in addition to my fiber addiction, I also make soap (cold process), can, garden, ride and drive my horses, breed and sell my goaties, and try and keep up with my 225 year old farmhouse, my 9.5 year old daughter and her activities, and my husband too of course.

kesoaps may remember me...we did a bit of trading in the distant past.

Ok, enough stuff from me...I do have some lovely rambo and rambo/cormo fleeces I'd be willing to part with, just PM me.

Hope everyone has some fiber time today!
Val or longearsfarm


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Sunny and nice? Lucky you; we've got rain, rain, rain and then some wind to mix it up a little. My barn is flooding and the neighbor can't make it out until tomorrow to scrape away the layer of mud (and manure, because I can't get the manure out of the mud) and lay down the gravel that's been sitting here nearly a month. My horsies will be so happy once it's done (and me, too!)

Right now, felting is the project at hand. I've been contemplating for awhile now setting up a wild horse rescue/rehab, and hopefully selling these little felted ponies will help cover some start up costs.

I picked up some bamboo roving this weekend. Have you ever spun it? I'm anxious to give it a try!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Val, good to see you come out of hibernation. If Tracey doesn't remember you, I do!

I can relate with the not enough hours in a day! Especially after nights like last night when our 13 yo foster son had a complete melt down in school, on the bus and at home.

I came home from work having to rearrange the schedule for DH to take DS to his CAP meeting and make my excuses for not being there myself. Asked DH to find something to do out in the barn because I knew it would be a loud evening from foster son who was grounded to his room. That didn't keep him from stomping around up there, hollering and screaming at me.

I swear, it was like dealing with a defiant 3 year old, an I handled it the same way I would a 3 yo. Took his dinner up to him and told him I'd be up later to supervise his homework. When we were done with that, I told him he had an hour of reading time before I went up to give him his meds & allow him access to the bathroom. 

Some other time, I may have tried to talk with him, but he didn't really want to talk, he just wanted attention for his bad behavior and I wasn't giving it. About 8:00, (now 2 hours of non-stop hollering except for when he was doing his homework) he started hollering that he didn't feel good and had a headache. I continued to ignore him until 8:30 when I took him his meds and had him go brush his teeth and get ready for bed.

I am thankful that he did make the decision to stay in his room, even though he was hollering. I know some might think that going and talking to him might have been a better way to handle it, but his 'talking' would have been making excuses & arguing & trying to push buttons. It would have been like responding to a troll.

I knew he would have issues after spending the whole weekend with his birth mother, but never expected this.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Cyndi :grouphug: My grandmother would say, "Your putting stars in your crown". And poor liitle guy, just imagine to be that upset just by being around her for a weekend.
On a fiber note, I spent most of Sunday weaving on a shawl that I have had on my 7ft tri for forever. I almost have it done. But the best part was, it was so pretty outside Sunday I just didn't want to stay in the house and I was determined that I was getting that shawl off the loom as I have several others that I have to get done this month. So I got the bright idea to hang the loom from the rafters on the front porch. My friends it just doesn't get much better than weaving in the breeze. Just call me a contented woman.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Val! Yes, I remember you! Your post wasn't there when I started typing this morning; I got distracted and it took me, oh, about half an hour, lol! Actually, had to go get my daughter out of bed. Anyway, good to see you back.


----------



## longearsfarm (Oct 30, 2003)

Hey Tracey and Cyndi and the rest of you 

Nice to be remembered...sorry bout your foster son Cyndi, how stressful for all of you. And I agree, sometimes letting time pass (and things calm down) is the best thing to do. I find with my DD that any discussion in the heat of the moment is kind of lost in the heat, if that makes sense.

Oh, and forgot to say what I was working on...a second sock -- out of nice chunky yarn (so chunky on size 8 dpns), something warm to wear in the barn this winter...a skullcap with a roll brim for a friend's birthday this weekend...a scarf for a Christmas present out of two alternating skeins of Noro, so wonderful striping...some of my rambo/babydoll southdown's fleece is being spun up (black/brown fab color, but hate the spinning LOL too short by half and pretty, um, soft, as a semi-beginner I like things like border leicester instead of my felting fleeces) and several half done hooked pieces. 

Better get back to work right?


Val


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

grams said:


> So I got the bright idea to hang the loom from the rafters on the front porch. My friends it just doesn't get much better than weaving in the breeze. Just call me a contented woman.


Grams, I closed my eyes and was there with you just now with my spinning wheel. Boy did I ever need that mental vacation!!! THANKS!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

longearsfarm said:


> Better get back to work right?
> 
> 
> Val



As long as one of us is working .... and since you volunteered, I'm surfing the forum!!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

the moving van picks up all of our stuff in 6 days! Next week Tuesday, October 9th, we land in wisconsin - the 10th is my mother's 80th birthday. What a birthday gift to give her - moving back home. I know she never thought I'd ever come back.....

Welcome, Val. I am delightedly looking forward to having you around to learn from. Sounds like you've got a lot to share and I know I've got a lot to learn, lol. (know zip about fiber at the moment)

Cyndi, blessings to you for being the adult when your foster son needed you to be. And I'm still a bit sad about piglet .5....

Gram, weaving in the breeze sounds heavenly....

Falcon, do we get to see more feltie pictures? I thought your horsie was too cute!

Kesoaps, send me your address so I can get this bag of dog hair in the mail to you before I lose it for months in the move.

Marchie, any more snow up your way yet? And thank you for your time and energy as the moderator here .

Cathy who is probably going to disappear from sight for the next 2 weeks or so..


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd love to take credit, but ....... Not my horsie .


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

FalconDance said:


> I'd love to take credit, but ....... Not my horsie .


I see immediately it was Kesoaps horsie..... meant to say good luck on the show and do we get to see pics?

(too much going on is my excuse, meant to be appropriate, sorry!)


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Hopefully there will be a few pics (I am not very photogenic, but my wheels are ).

The gal whose husband is making my tredle carder (she's helping, of course and she made my gorgeous spindles) has signed onto HT! I had sent her the url for FA and, with any sort of luck, she'll find a moment or two in her uber busy day to say hi soon. And no, I don't know yet what her login is.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Bless you Cyndi! That is all Ill say on that right now.

Welcome to the Fold Val! Thank you for taking the time to introduce yourself.

Cathy, how exciting! Good luck with the move. Let us know when you get there and post when you have time. My mom had her 80th b-day last year.

No more snow up here, yet. The temps are wonderful and it is giving me that extra little time to get things finished up. It is also very easy to be lulled into thinking it will last a little longer, NOT! We have been getting much needed rain that pay few months. We are still in a dought but this rain has put a nice dent in it  

I'm still plugging away on that dreaded sweater to get it finished by Thursday. Sadly I don't think it will be. But I really have until Sunday to get it finished.


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi everybody!

Val, I lurk on your blog sometimes. I think I bought an Ashford Traditional from you?

CathleenC, what part of WI are you moving to, if you don't mind sharing? 

Down here in the southeast MN, we've had so much rain. A spinning friend of mine is battling flooding in her crawlspace...water was 10" away from her fleeces. Eeeeek! Sunday the water was 4 feet deep in her back yard, two feet over their fish pond. They spent Monday combing the neighborhood for their fish as the water receded. Kind of funny, but kind of sad too. Those poor fishies! It looks like we will have two days of sun, and then more rain for the weekend.

I landed an order for a tri-loom shawl from my spinning demo at the Threshing Bee weekend. I have one already on the loom, so need to get that finished. It is hard to do any weaving, because the loom is upstairs in my fiber room, and I need to be downstairs to keep my eye on Mom. I can't leave the loom downstairs, because Mom won't leave it alone. I fear that she might knock it off the stand, and those nails don't feel good going into your hand as you try to catch it. Yes, my loom has drawn blood! 

I am working on a knit scarf, and am knitting a strap in linen stitch for the little bag that I wove on a square loom and then felted. I think the linen stitch looks woven. Anyway, the bag is for my Rakestraw spinner and plying paddle. I found fabric from my stash that matches perfectly for a lining. 

Happy fibering everyone!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Annie, we're moving to Mt Horeb - 40 miles west of Madison - not too far from you, I would think! How far west of the mississippi are you?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone, It was a gorgeous blue skied 80* day yesterday...of course we haven't had rain in weeks and weeks so the grass is crunchy and the ground like concrete; sure wish the rain patterns were a little more balanced, as I know you all do too. Anyway I had the triloom out on the screen porch going at this first project, between cheesemaking, laundry, etc I put in probably another 3 hours on this shawl. It seems if I hope to sell these at the Farmer's market I'm going to have to have some luxury yarns in there to help off set the sticker shock- $60+ for labour. The advantage I see to this system is that yardage amounts are pretty low for the project size. To jazz up this one I think ribbons run thru at intervals might be nice, next time designing it out in advance would be even nicer! Needless to say this is cutting into spinnng time but I want to get a couple more skeins of the 2ply Jacob/llama done and finish up the heathery pink Dorset - so I have something wool on the table this Sat. Hope everyone is well and your day ahead filled with good things. Now off to morning milking!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

October already....my how time flies!
Last week, with the guild, I participated in an exhibition at the Shiloh Museum....while 468 4th grade children came thru......it was tiring but absolutely marvelous......!
Got my firewood ordered from the sawmill, thinking of building a new 'stall' for the horse...and generally thinking in terms of battening down the hatches ...I SOOO hate winter!
My congo grey finally produced her first clutch...so I'm feeding a baby parrot on top of everything else....
I've been lookin at alpaca fibers again...think I'll get more..I so love spinning it!
I put some skeins of my yarns in a little local quilt shop in town....they were so excited about it. I'm hoping it all works out and I can find a small market for my yarns! I don't expect to make much on my time...don't figure anybody wants to pay $300 for a skein of yarn...but to recoup my initial fiber expense would be nice...then I could turn around and buy MORE!!!! MORE FIBER!!!! mmmmm


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

cathleenc said:


> Annie, we're moving to Mt Horeb - 40 miles west of Madison - not too far from you, I would think! How far west of the mississippi are you?


Cathleen, You're about 2 hours north/northeast of us. Maybe you can come to our Homesteading Weekend next June (weekend after Father's Day)


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Cathleen, You're about 2 hours north/northeast of us. Maybe you can come to our Homesteading Weekend next June (weekend after Father's Day)


I know! I've been all over your website .

Maybe you missed the post where cloverbud was suggesting a road trip ending at your house? (I sure hope I got her name right...)


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Yup, Cathy, it was me! You really do *need* to come to the Homesteading Weekend! And bring the family! Grams' tale of weaving on her porch made me think of the last Homesteading Weekend, when there were about half a dozen spinning on Cyndi's porch. There was so much happening everwhere, and yet everything was so relaxed. Amazing G (dd) didn't have time to be bored with so much to see and explore and so many kids to play with. It was sooo hard to leave Sunday evening! You really should mark your calendar. And don't worry about the kids being too small - there's plenty of hands to help you!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

We found out husband's mother died over-night of a heart attack. He is, understandably, extremely upset, so I may or may not be around for a few days. If you would, please spin a thread in her memory, that's all I ask.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm sorry for your and your husband's loss, and hope that you can find comfort somehow.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Peace and hugs to all of you, Falcon. Wishing you strength and great memories and love to get you through the times ahead.
Cathy


----------



## longearsfarm (Oct 30, 2003)

Very sorry for you loss, FalconDance.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Spinning yarns in memory of your MIL Falcon. Hug to your husband for his loss.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Falcon, I will keep you all in my prayers, hope you feel the love across the miles.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry, FalconDance. My condolences to you and your husband.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

So, sorry, falcondance. I'll be spinning some yarn in memory of your MIL tonight too.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

What have WE been up to? well, we pretty much shut down over the summer around here, all except for Tracy going to the local Farmers Market, selling her soap and all stages of our fiber, roving, raw wool, yarn, etc. It's been so dry, that we've been feeding hay for about 2 months now, no rain = nothing growing! It's so dry that when my animals walk the pastures it stirs up dust! 

On Country Families board, I posted our progress with this great old farm, last owned by this old lady who managed to keep everything just as it has been since the 1840's. Do a Google search for "Emma Buck Farm" We are working towards saving the farm as a Living History Farm, but that's a few years off. Right now all we want to do is make the move there, settle in, and start somewhere to preserve everything! 

On our weekends, we go to Living History events around the Midwest. I offer a Historical Shepherd demo where I use my well trained dogs to herd several head of our Border Leicester sheep and educate the public on the importance of sheep and their wool to our nations history. 

My wife sets up a period style tent and sells pretty much everything from our farm listed in the Farmers Market booth. Some weekend are a bust though, depending on the weather and other events in competition with where we are. But for the fact that we spend it together as a family, cooking in a Dutch oven over an open fire, listening to period music by very talented performers on star filled nights set to glow by candle lanterns. Makes for a pretty good way to spend time on the weekends. 

This weekend we're setting up at "Feast of the Hunters Moon" in Indiana near Purdue U. And next week up at "Trail of History" in Crystal Lake, ILL, (North of Chicago)


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

sorry about your loss falcon

been busy

got my banjo for my birthday, so between that and spinning and milking and cheeseing and churning and knitting and homeschooling and um cleaning and and my internet time has taken a back burner,


have spun up some lamby wool, i love it, dyed some with koolaid( im now glad they were white) and spun up some dark red and orange together, and did some neck wool (shetland) yum

sheared two more and have come across a feller that will drive here to shear next time

he can do all of them in the time it takes me to do one lol and they will look presentable, worth 5 bucks a pop i think i have seen his work too so that is a plus.

lots of fall activities going on,


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Falcon, I haven't sat at my wheel in over a week, but I did think good thoughts for you MIL as I wove this weekend. Hope you, DH and all of the rest of the family are doing ok.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Falcon, I have been spinning some lovely merino that came with my wheel and thinking of your family. Hugs to you all.

I had some family dramatics to deal with and sitting at the wheel was very healing. Worked on some mittens I'm knitting for myself, too (I've made lots and given them away, and have none for me, and it's getting cold!).

I think I'll go ply now.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks all for your thought and kind words. The funeral was originally slated for today, but the family decided (and it was approved) to donate her to Science for study. I think she'd have liked the idea that she might have some small part in perhaps providing an answer or at least aid in finding answers to a few medical enigmas. Eventually, we'll lay her remains to rest in the family plot, but for now she's actively helping medicine. That's a positive. Now there's just all the 'estate' crap to settle. *sigh*

My wheels have sat silent for several days. There's _no place_ near enough spinning done for the show this weekend imo, but I'm just so burnt out on trying to squeeze spinning in on top of everything else now! (That and they're both being obstinant and spinning wonky) And, as you all know, when you start dragging yourself to the wheel instead of eagerly sitting down to it, it's time to take a break!

My new tredle carder should come either today or tomorrow - they made a few adjustments which caused a few minor problems that needed fixing - so I'm _really_ excited about finally beholding my new toy! Yes, I'll take pictures and post them .


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Falcon,
Just saw your post about your MIL. I'm so sorry. Will be sending up prayers as you work through this.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Falcon I think tis a noble thing "the Family" has done. May her body go to good use. 

My mother, who is 81 this year, lives in Ann Arbor Michigan and works with the Uof M medical school all the time being a subject in their studies, she loves it. She decided a few years back that she wanted to donate her body to the university's medical school, she filled out all the paper work and it all set. It is father funny really. She has a morbid wish attached to this donation. Way back my mother used to run a dance and etiquette class for the community. Everyone sent their kids, I helped her out for a few years. These kids were preteen and above. You can imagine that they all hated it but they had to go and get dressed up. So my mom's morbid little joke is that one of her former students would get her body and have a fit when they realized it. Well, she has sick humor but knowing many of those kids I agree with her it would be very funny :shrug: Yes, I know they generally screen everyone very carefully to make sure they don't get someone they know.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

My new carder did, indeed, arrive on Tues. but I didn't feel good and it sat unloved until yesterday afternoon. It's going to take some getting used to but I can now make batts that are soooooo much larger and blending colors ought to be a breeze! Still trying to decide if I want to just seal the wood or stain it.

This goofy show is Sat and Sun. I've decided to simply not sweat not being as 'prepared' as I wanted - I'll take all the tools and a couple bags of wool and contentedly demonstrate and yap to anyone who wants to know anything about spinning. If that ain't enough, so be it .

Brrrr, it's chilly this morning - I'm going to go find a cup of hot tea to warm my hands.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Word got out (ok, husband was bragging) that I was planning/making him a cloak - handspun and woven (he knows better than to expect it any time soon). 

Last night I was asked by an individual if I'd make one for another person - could I have it ready for Christmas? (NOT!!) Ok, maybe for February? (Uh, NOT!!) Well then, whenever I could get to it would be fine. How much would it cost? 

How in the heck do you price something like that (_IF_ I decide to take the project on)?? Whole months will be consumed with the spinning, not to mention all the weaving........

:help:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow! That is quite the project. Would this be a full length cloak? It seems to me that a stor bought one costs several hundred so this would be at least $1,000. That sure would make it worth my while to attempt it.


----------



## longearsfarm (Oct 30, 2003)

Not sure what's up with me, but I'm knitting a lot lately...I think cause the weather is so much cooler and fall is here in New England. I've finished a scarf (gift), a hat (gift) and am starting a small felted clutch (a sample for the LYS) but I already am planning to make another one and tweak the pattern cause I think it's unnecessarily fussy and time-consuming. 

What's on everyone else's needles?

Valerie
LongEars Farm


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Falcon, so sorry to hear about your MIL. My mom had talked about being donated to science too - We need to explore that further I guess.

Work has been so stressful that I have been doing very little. Yesterday I literally slept for 3 hours in the middle of the day. I did though finish 600 +/- 2 ply yards of a blue merino/tussah blend I was spinning into fine yarn. And now I'm working on some white superwash merino/viscose to ply with a couple darker colors. And of course also dyed some today. It looks like the Kool-Aid is actually colorfast on this stuff and it snapped it up nicely. It's cooling right now so we'll see. If it does, I can spin this stuff up and I have a great source for socks, hats, etc that I can sell a bit cheaper. 

This week I need to get another cell phone holder done to send to my sister and IF I get busy I want to send 1500 yards of yarn for her to play with. She crochets amazingly.

This week I have to earn enough money for my Jensen and get through my dumb corporate review. I'm looking forward to Thursday when it's all over lol.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Walking back from the barn chores this evening, I stopped to listen-I heard rain falling in wet woods, the creek flowing in its rocky bed, the wind sighing in the fir trees. I smelled wet earth and wet sky. Yellow maple had carpeted the grass between barn and house, with red vine maple and green firs set against the darkening sky. The wind had opened up the clouds a bit, and the clear sky above was sunset blue. Every once in a while I really KNOW I'm in the right place. 

I'm working on a pair of gloves for my father's birthday in early November using yarn spun from my little fat black shetland ewe Moira- and spinning some commerical roving (night sky blue wool with white mohair accent) for something interesting. I'm planning to bring the llama fiber down from the barn next week and begin to comb it out. It's got so much "stuff" in it that I decided that combing is the only way I'll be able to clean it up enough to use it. This llama is so soft that had I not known the source I'd have guessed it to be alpaca! And the colors are incredible too-grays, white, and reds.

I'm still considering the shawl pattern I found in one of the books I found recently- every woman needs a full length black lace shawl-right? It's just looks so glorious! I bet I could do it in a year or so.....
May your dreams be soft and wonderful ones-betty


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

we're on the farm! closed last friday, tomorrow will mark our first week. Pretty frantic and exhausting, this moving business..... can't say I want to move again in my life span. Both kids are continually out of sorts, dogs are anxious, I'm rather crabby, dh is having a blast. Will feel much better when we can find things and when the box pile is diminished. Finally we have phone and electricity and working plumbing and computer hookup and eating meals at home - that alone brings the chaos/anxiety factor down quite a bit. Was rather hilarious the first few days - water pouring through the kitchen ceiling, water pouring out of the dishwasher, electric and phone lines chewed through by rodents - having electrician & plumber & phone repair guy & barn repair crew & insurance guy & moving crew all here at the same time. Big sigh. Almost quiet today with the boys at school and only a 4-person barn repair crew outside working.

Tomorrow is our son, Mitchell, 4th bd. I WILL find the cakepan and recipe book today, I will! He is such an easy going child that no pressure from him - only from me. Celebrating the first family holiday will help to break in our new place in a lovely way.

off to unpack!
Cathy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

betty modin said:


> Walking back from the barn chores this evening, I stopped to listen-I heard rain falling in wet woods, the creek flowing in its rocky bed, the wind sighing in the fir trees. I smelled wet earth and wet sky. Yellow maple had carpeted the grass between barn and house, with red vine maple and green firs set against the darkening sky. The wind had opened up the clouds a bit, and the clear sky above was sunset blue. Every once in a while I really KNOW I'm in the right place.


Betty,
Thank you for painting a picture for me this morning. It was a breath of fresh air!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

cathleenc said:


> Was rather hilarious the first few days - water pouring through the kitchen ceiling, water pouring out of the dishwasher, electric and phone lines chewed through by rodents -


I wouldn't be laughing ... :flame: 



> Tomorrow is our son, Mitchell, 4th bd. I WILL find the cakepan and recipe book today, I will! He is such an easy going child that no pressure from him - only from me. Celebrating the first family holiday will help to break in our new place in a lovely way.


Happy Birthday little Mitchell!!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

cathleenc said:


> we're on the farm! ... Tomorrow is our son, Mitchell, 4th bd.


 :clap: Yeah!! Welcome Home, Neighbor!! And Happy Birthday, Mitchell!! :icecream:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cathy I'm so glad to hear you made it safely into your farm. Sorry to hear about all the mishaps on day one though :grump: I don't think Id be laughing either but what's the alternative :shrug: Maybe laughing is the best option. You will find everything you need in time. Just don't be too hard on yourself and still take time each day to do something just for you. Welcome home!!!!

Happy birthday to your son also.

Betty as usual you posts are always so heavenly to read <sigh>


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

been spinning thicks for the first time, i personally find it harder to spin thick than thin

3 plyed it and its lovely

but

as its bulky it is short

cant decide if i should keep making more of the same or settle for 2 ply sigh


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Boy, I go away for awhile, and everyone has been doing some serious shopping--spinning wheels, looms, fiber, wow  . I had the chance to go out to New Mexico to visit old (literally) friends on their ranch--what a wonderful place they have. And I got to go to the Taos Wool Festival :hobbyhors I've never been to a fiber festival; luckily this one is fairly small as it was rather overwhelming--so much fiber! I managed to come away with a gorgeous Navajo spindle and 6+ pounds of registered Churro fleece (yep, had to buy a duffle bag to get it all home!). The Churro has a longer staple than I'd expected; they say the Navajos card their wool, but this stuff would be hard to card. I also brought back two bits of dye plants (chamisa and prickly pear). The chamisa, which is a yellow flower blooming everywhere, gives a pretty yellow. I'm not sure how lightfast the prickly pear will be, but I have the wool fermenting in it for two weeks--it's a very bright magenta color. I also had a chance to try out a Rio Grande wheel which has a spindle and a treadle. It's a beautiful wheel, not as big as I'd expected (smaller than a great wheel). I did not master the technique, but I can see where using it could be addictive and really productive.

So now I'm home where finally it's cooler. Lots of work to do in the garden, and I've started cleaning up our cabin so I can move some of my fiber stuff there--get the drum carder out of the dining room! Yesterday, though, I got distracted and started stripping one of the two ladies rockers I bought years ago that need new seats. Can't do the seats until the frames are done. Maybe now I'll have a new spinning chair.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine what fun! I have heard good things about the Taos festival. You did well to come away with only 6#. Did you fly? Was the fiber in your checked bags? LOL, I bet the screeners had fun with that bag, LOL!!!!!!

I'm waiting on the hay delivery for the winter. We have had so much rain and warm weather the past few months I haven't needed the hay yet. But with all this rain I think I will pull the horses up to the house and begin feeding them. Deer hunting season begins in a few weeks anyway so I need to bring out of the pastures.

Ive been really focusing on weaving lately. I haven't actually woven but I've been doing a lot of research on warps and projects. I signed up for a weave along on the Small Looms group on Yahoo. I think we will start in November. I was going to get a kit but none of the ones I saw appealed to me and were for the wrong size heddle. So Im going to attempt to design my own project. I want to do a throw/shawl. I think I have found the yarn I want to use now I just have to find the money to buy it.

The dreaded sweater has been put on hold for the week due to other things needing to get done first. Darn that laundry and those dishes and dust buffaloes :grump:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, no rug loom for me . One was a Newcombe jack loom that could also be 4-harness (extra harnesses included), and the other was an old Union 2-harness. The Union had been the current owner's grandfather's wedding present to his bride back in the 1910's or '20s. Each sold for $600.  They were in nice shape and had been used consistently right to last week. But .... wow.

Did pick up a few things but nothing major, really. A notebook filled with several issues of The Shuttle magazine dated 1962-1965. Very interesting reading. There was a garage FULL of boxes and bags of material, both in whole pieces (some bolts) and in strips ready to weave. I took three small boxes of cotton/cotton blend strips to maybe do a couple braided rugs or even skinny the strips a bit and use on the tapestry loom for fun. Box of canning jars. 

Tomorrow Phillip and I meet with his sister to hear his mother's will and see to the dispersal of her belongings. Joy. 

And how did everyone else's day go?


----------

